# First Time Posting Pics!



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

These sweaters were knitted quite some time ago. All were knitted on the Brother 930. The fair isle patterns are from the built in patterns. The Jade sweater was done entirely using the Garter Carriage - a GC built in pattern. 

I haven't used the machines in quite a while and think it's time to get back to MK after seeing all the wonderful creations posted by fellow KP members.

Thank you for looking!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

great camera, and the sweaters, well they are gorgeous


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your sweaters are stunning!! I have to give you gals credit who use a machine, there is so much to learn and deal with that I could never handle. I'd probably jump off the nearest bridge if I had one!! I'll stick to my needles.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous work! you need to post more often!


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are beautiful, I'm like LadyBecket, curious about machine knitting, but thinking about the learning curve and investment in a machine, etc.........


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

your sweaters are beautiful. Great job !!


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much! I use the camera on my Windows 8 Cell Phone. I don't do well with digital cameras but I love this phone & camera!


cathy47 said:


> great camera, and the sweaters, well they are gorgeous


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much! Machines can be a little intimidating but I wouldn't be without mine. I still hand knit but prefer the machines.


LadyBecket said:


> Your sweaters are stunning!! I have to give you gals credit who use a machine, there is so much to learn and deal with that I could never handle. I'd probably jump off the nearest bridge if I had one!! I'll stick to my needles.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much! I have a few more pics to post as soon as I get better at posting them!!.


lynnlassiter said:


> gorgeous work! you need to post more often!


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you!


hapa_grrl said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much!


riversong200 said:


> Beautiful work!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you very much! There is definitely a learning curve with machines and always something new to discover but I wouldn't want to be without my machines! And so many wonderful KP members here to help!


yarnawhile said:


> Those are beautiful, I'm like LadyBecket, curious about machine knitting, but thinking about the learning curve and investment in a machine, etc.........


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for the thumbs up!!


DHobbit said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


  :lol:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters,beautiful colours.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

All very nice. Lovely gifts.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you!


moonriver said:


> So lovely


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you!


kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful sweaters,beautiful colours.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you!


JoRae said:


> All very nice. Lovely gifts.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

All three of you will look terrific. Nice work.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

cute


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Gorgeous work. 
Your sweaters are lovely.

Sort of inside out when our phones take better pictures then our cameras.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Wonderful work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## rita3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just lovely


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well they are certainly an incentive to get back to your machine. Beautiful work and lovely choice of colours.


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

They are all great


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters! Lovely colors and designs!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent work and colors. Inspiring. TFP


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Those sweaters are really lovely!! I'm new to machine knitting and you have inspired me to step it up a few notches. I love fair isle. I have just mastered my knit leader and I think i'm on my way. Thank you!


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

very pretty i have been going through the picture section last couple of days and i have seen so many many pretty things you all are great i love the work 
Dora


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Such beautiful work, and colors. It's a shame you put your machines away for so long, but great that you are getting back to it now. We look forward to seeing some of your new work!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh I know that feeling of wanting to dig out the machine. Seeing all the beautiful work gets the blood moving. Beautiful work!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your sweaters are beautiful! I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

De- light- ful....wonderful work


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I like those


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

How long does it take to complete a sweater?


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Great looking sweaters- you've been busy.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Your sweaters are beautiful nice job


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!
Glad you got your machine(s) working again.
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job. All the sweaters look great. I hope everyone who received them like them.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

Extremely nice looking. Some day I'll be able to do work like that.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

They are lovely!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

All very nice!


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

All 3 sweaters are beautiful. Hope you are enjoying yours, and the gift recipients are grateful for theirs!

P S Even if it is a little late, welcome to Florida!


----------

